# What have you burned in your shanty?



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I did a Search of this topic and found a few very funny stories about members burning things and themselves while in the shantys. Now I know that burning yourself is NO fun. However with all of us having at least one heat source in the shanty (lantern)and most of us having 2, (Heater) flame and close quarters along with burnable materials do not mix. And has anyone noticed that when you burn something, your fishing partner giggles?

Now for a few stories, 

A few years ago, my friend borrowed my new Shappell 3000 to go Ice fishing. I guess the story goes that they were running tip-ups and saw a flag and the two of them bailed out of the shanty to go attend the flag. While pulling the fish, they watched MY shanty do cartwheels in the wind with a burning lantern inside. Gosh vinyl melts fast.

Anyway, Last week I was exiting my shanty and the door flap blew into the propane heater. Gosh that vinyl melts fast. The shanty is starting to look more and more like a large piece of duct tape.

Last night I had a very good friend take me Ice fishing, the same one that borrowed my shanty years ago, and he hauled all my gear, set up my shanty, drilled the holes, filled my lantern, drove, and we had a great time. Even caught a few fish Oh, I almost forgot, last Tuesday I had knee surgery and walking is difficult at best. 

Anyway, I pulled my rod up to set the hook on a fish and got the tip of the rod caught on and in the top of my lantern and no matter how hard I tried to shake it loose without tipping the lantern, that rod would not come loose until enough of the tip had melted away and set the rod free. Gosh that $45 Dave Gentz rod melts fast. And Stink! 

In addition, we had another fisherman come over to see how we were doing and in the process of talking to him he burned his Remington suit in the leg on my propane heater. Gosh that suit burnt fast. 

And one last one-

A few years ago, after stepping outside my shanty for a bit I reentered and as I wear glasses, they fogged to the point that I could not see. I simply took them off and "waved" the eyeglasses over my propane heater and in an instant the lenses fell out as the heater had melted the plastic lines holding in the lenses. Geez those eyeglasses melted really fast!

Please share your misfortune with others and I promise not to laugh.

Mark


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Pretty funny yarns there, adjusted3. Did you ever notice that ya can't really feel the heat from the lantern, until it burns through EVERY sleeve of EVERY piece of clothing your wearing. 

I've done that twice,,,, I kinda look like a stuffed animal that's losing its "stuffing", just follow the trail of white, puffy, material, I'm probably at the end of it.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Can you say Bad luck????  I purchased a single person Shappell Rover last year. I had it for maybe 2weeks. Was out fishing the river, and had it folded open. I started to get a little chilly, so I pulled it down. Hmm, whats burning? Man that stinks. why is it cold in here? I turn around, and behold, a hole about 8" around. I totally forgot about my heater being behind me  

Just this year about a week ago, I had my lantern between my legs. Whew, my legs are hot. OH NO. I look at left leg, and sure enough. Burned a hole through my hunting pants  

Time for some carharts


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I've never burnt myself in my shanty, but I've sure burned alot of buds.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

No mis-haps from with in here but I used to bring a Little Joe Weber charcoal grill with me for cooking outside. My Trap has a bunch of tiny ember holes from wind blown sparks landing on it.
Right you are, that vinyl burns quick!
I have learned that no matter where you place the grill or fire, a gust of wind will find your trap. Shoe Goop does the job at repairing the holes but mine looks like it took a direct hit from # 4
shot.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Carharts, Columbia jacket, a "fishhole" in my old Shappel 3000 and most recently a single burner I turned into a blowtorch.


----------



## SEAWEED (Feb 28, 2002)

burning in a shanty is not my specialty but, I had a home made shanty that I put a huge skylight in with my latern. Ihave also tipped my heater over melting my boot,rods,my kid ,myself and many lines sending my lures to the deep abis never to be seen again. If less was burnt do you think I would Burn less?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

A week and a half ago I had multiple mishaps with my lantern. First mishap was that the wind was blowing pretty good, and I had the lantern too close to the canvas of my shappel 3000, and before I knew it I had a brand new vent hole in the thing! That reminds me, I still have to get some duct tape.
Anyhow, the next debacle was that after I moved the lantern closer to me 3 times that evening I burned my line off and lost 3 jigs. The phrase, "fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me" really came to mind, and I was wondering what should be added for "fool me three times." Felt pretty stupid.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Gloves, coat, shanty, fishing line...yada yada yada


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

It's a good thing you never said who your friend was that borrowed your new Shappell 3000.

I could not help but "giggle" watching you try to get that rod tip out of the lantern as the black smoke starts to rise up out of it.
Those No. 22 hooks are a pain to thread.

I've set my sock on fire tring to get my foot warmed up. Melt the minnow bucket when I set it to close to the heater.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've burnt my line off lots of times


----------



## Ice Digger (Feb 6, 2003)

Last month I ordered a down filled coat from Cabelas. It cost me over $200.00, but was warm and comfortable. Two days after getting the coat, my brother-in-law came over to Hubbard Lake to go ice fishing with me. Well, we went out to the shanty, and while he was drilling a couple of holes to set up our tip-ups, I fired up the Buddy heater in the shanty. Then I went out and set the tip-ups, while he drilled out the holes in the shanty. By the time I got back to the shanty, he had his hole cleaned out, and I kneeled down to clean my hole out. Then it happened, he was beating the back of my NEW coat, and hollering, "YOUR COAT IS ON FIRE". There was goose down flying everywhere, and I quickly go out the door, where I could get the coat off. It melted the very back of the coat, and doesn't have as much goose down as it did when I received it from Cabelas. I used my forcepts to clamp off the gapping hole in my coat, so that I wouldn't lose any more goose down. My understanding wife, sewed up my coat that evening, and it is almost as good as new. I still owe the credit card company for the coat. My brother-in-law, still laughs, about it looked like a Mack Truck hitting a flock Canadian Geese in the shanty. ICE-DIGGER


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Digger _
> * My brother-in-law, still laughs, about it looked like a Mack Truck hitting a flock Canadian Geese in the shanty. ICE-DIGGER *


This is just too funny, LMAO, sorry.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

* ThunderHead!!!! * 

These guys are CALLIN' YOUR NAME!! 
Hand me your lighter Bro.... Oooooooooooooohhh..
I am tempted to p!$$ myself just thinkin' about this.......


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Somehow I managed to singe my eyebrows and eyelashes while lighting my propane heater!!!


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I thought I'd bring this thread back to life as it's something to talk about until ice comes - and it's damn funny.

Last year I was with my dad and he had a coleman lantern there to throw a bit of heat. Anyway he took off his new polar Carhart jacket and was sitting on it. One of the sleeves draped over the lantern and INSTANT smoke. I was trying so hard not to laugh because he was so upset, but the whole incident was hilarious because he just lost it when that happened. Anyway just thought I'd share.


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Some of you guys are talking about being on the ice this Year? did i read this right.... Where????

Mushy1


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

MUSHY1 said:


> Some of you guys are talking about being on the ice this Year? did i read this right.... Where????
> 
> Mushy1


Yeah, I think you read the posts right, but you didn't pay attention to the dates of the earlier posts. :lol:


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Mushy, look at the dates...they are from last year lol


I never burned anything while Ice Fishing...in or out of the shanty...but keep the stories coming...they are really funny


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Had one last year. Fishing with a buddy, the lantern had run out of propane, so we only had the flashlight for light. (we decided that the heater was of more importance to us, as it was very cold) So my friend is tying on a new jig when he burns his hand with the heater and drops the flashlight down the hole. needless to say, we had no light left, so we were done. It was quite hilarious even at the time though.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Along time ago....I used those charcoal stick handwarmers. The ones that you light the charcoal stick , open the case put it in and snap it closed... Well the one I had, the snap failed to latch....wouldn't you know it The damn thing opened up in my jacket pocket and burned through all the way to my long johns....I dove out of my portable shanty and stopped dropped and rolled....Everyone but me thought is was the funniest thing they have ever seen....I look back and remember now and laugh...


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

How about just burning the shanty? I know of a "legend" from a few years ago where some guys left their plywood shanty out on the ice too long... As the story goes, they didn't have it propped up and couldn't get it free when time came to haul it in, so they just lit it on fire... Marshmellows anyone?


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Besides the Buds, I have burned a hole in every shanty I have ever owned, Maybe there is a connection?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Burned my line and whatever was on it off several times.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I have been fortuntane not to put any large holes in the shanty YET, but have lost some damn nice fish to the lantern. Once I was cat fishing with a buddy, he had a nice one on, and was smoking a cigarette. Just as he got the fish to the wall, an ember dropped from his cigarette, and snapped the line. Lol, I probably thought it was funnier than he did.


----------



## harsens hunter (Oct 28, 2003)

I have burned some line, but that has been about it. (Knock on wood)


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a 4" slit burned into the front of my shanty from my lantern. That was easily fixed with some duct tape.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

Years ago we built a big shanty out of wood and I made a stove from a 5 gal metal bucket. cut a 3' hole in the top for stove pipe. installed a damper and a 3'x 6' hole in the top to feed it fuel. cut a 8"x8" hole in the side for a door and installed a grate made from some wire shelve's cut to fit and sat it on some bolts thru the side wall. we would buy brick coal and take a small bag of kindling. Worked like a charm until the flue damper stuck open one day and the pipe got red hot and burned the damn thing to the ice. The real problem was that fishing was slow, so we went ice skatring and had left all our gear and our outer coats in the shanty. we had a long cold skate/walk to shore. never left a fire unattended after that. I was about 16 then, when we told my Dad what had happened. He damn near died trying not to laugh and to give us dressing down about being carless and losing all our gear.. he had tears in his eyes and keep choking. he had to leave the room a few times while he composed himself so he could give us hell. We started on our new shanty the next day.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

WalleyeVision, been there done that. You ever notice how a lantern burn hole, if big enough, is the perfect size to slide the panfish outside the shanty  fish removal slit is what i called it. 

BTW i have a few extra patch peices for Fish traps if anyone needs a small piece.

speaking of burning line: when you're in the midst of a hot bite, when line and rods are flying everywhere, be careful of tossing a cigarette on the floor, you may just cut your hot jig off ....doh


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

scottyhoover said:


> WalleyeVision, been there done that. You ever notice how a lantern burn hole, if big enough, is the perfect size to slide the panfish outside the shanty  fish removal slit is what i called it.


 :lol: LOL...Great idea! Now I'll have to remove the duct tape and see if I can get a bucket to fit under the slit on the outside of my shanty to catch those fish.


----------



## Jangus (Sep 6, 2004)

I've never icefished before and I was wondering how you can run a heater in a shanty without melting the ice.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Ya gotta leave one side of the shanty open to offset the heat. It's usully better to leave the windward side open so you get a nice crossbrezze.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Jangus said:


> I've never icefished before and I was wondering how you can run a heater in a shanty without melting the ice.


Heat rises, does not move downward. Besides the shanties are usually not insulated and will excape thru the roof and sides quite easily. Doesn't get all that hot anyway.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

the only thing I have ever burned in any of my shantys were a fatty.
so I guess I have been lucky.


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

jig head said:


> the only thing I have ever burned in any of my shantys were a fatty.
> so I guess I have been lucky.




There sure are a lot of ******* drug addicts out there


----------

